# Java3D und while schleifen



## Developer_X (16. Jun 2009)

Hi, ich habe hier eine kleine TransformGroup, 
wenn ich sie an einen BranchGraph adde, dann sieht man allerding nur eine Box, und nicht mehrere (20), was mache ich falsch?

```
public TransformGroup Boards()
	{
		TransformGroup g = new TransformGroup();
		 
		Appearance app = new Appearance();
		app.setTexture(new TextureLoader(new X().Lvl2Film()+"Brett.jpg",null).getTexture());
		app.setTextureAttributes(new TextureAttributes(TextureAttributes.MODULATE, new Transform3D(), new Color4f(),TextureAttributes.FASTEST));

		TransformGroup a = new TransformGroup();
		g.addChild(a);
		
		Transform3D[] board = new Transform3D[21];
		TransformGroup[] Board = new TransformGroup[21];
		

		int c = 0;
		float fl = 0;
		while(c<=20)
		{
			board[c]=new Transform3D();
			board[c].setTranslation(new Vector3f(0,-0.1f,fl));
			Board[c]=new TransformGroup(board[c]);
			Board[c].setTransform(board[c]);
			Board[c].addChild(new Box(0.1f,0.01f,0.05f,Box.GENERATE_NORMALS|Box.GENERATE_TEXTURE_COORDS, app));
			a.addChild(Board[c]);

			fl = - 0.7f;
			c++;
		}
			
		
		return g;
	}
```
 ^
Ich wollte nähmlich alle 0.7f eine Box haben
^
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|b  b  b  b  b  b  b  b  b  b
0-------------------------------->f

was mache ich denn falsch?
Kann mir jemand meinen Fehler nennen
please ?
[DUKE]Java3D[/DUKE]


----------



## max40 (16. Jun 2009)

jo kann ich, würde sagen aus

```
fl = - 0.7f;
```
 muss 
	
	
	
	





```
fl -= 0.7f;
```
 werden


----------



## Developer_X (16. Jun 2009)

stimmt, danke hab ich gar nicht bemerkt


----------



## Marco13 (16. Jun 2009)

```
Transform3D[] board = new Transform3D[21];
TransformGroup[] Board = new TransformGroup[21];
```
:autsch:

Heißer Tipp: Folgendes sind alles unterschiedliche, gültige Variablennamen:

```
int I = 1;
int i = 2;
int l = 3;
int í = 4;
int ì = 5;
int Ì = 6;
int Í = 7;
int î = 8;
int Î = 9;
```
Damit wird Code noch verwirrender :toll:


----------



## Noctarius (16. Jun 2009)

Von CodeConventions, die er bereits laut eigenem Bekunden mind. 4x gelernt hat, ganz abzusehen


----------

